# What to add to my Yellow Calvus Tank?!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I really need some help deciding what to add into my yellow calvus tank. I currently have 4 in there, about 1.5-2 inches. What would go well with them, as in other cichlids?
Also would shrimp and snails work?
Thanks everyone, the help is appreciated!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have Synodontis Petricola in with mine. They stay small and a group of 6 are incredible to watch.
--
Paul


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a good option. But I was thinking of other cichlids. Anything else that is colourful and stays small?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I just noticed your tank is only 35 gallons which is very small for African Cichlids. I had 4 yellow calvus in a 46 gallon tank a couple of years ago and ended up with 2 males and 2 females. When they became breeding size the 2 males fought constantly to the point their mouths were shreaded so I moved one of them to my Malawi male show tank.

If you Google Calvus tankmates you'll find all kinds of suggestions on different forums. Look for the common concensus and from people that look like they know what they're doing.

Here is one I found on Cichlid-Forum:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=230047 
by Fogelhund » Tue Jun 07, 2011 12:23 pm

I would go one of two ways.

Calvus & leleupi, Julidochromis marlieri or regani or Chalinochromis with a large colony of Cyps.

Or

Calvus, shelldweller, Julidochromis dwarfs.. marlieri gombe, transcriptus or ornatus... or Telmatochromis vittatus/bifrenatus, or Neolamprologus buescheri... with a large colony of Cyps.

Keep in mind that this was for a big 180 gallon tank. (6x2x2)
--
Paul


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Paul, I just wanna say thanks for your help! I really appreciate it! I didn't realize but it's a typo I have 3, it looks to be 1 male and two females. Ones a little bigger and darker then the other two. 
Yeah I was thinking smaller African cichlids, i heard dwarfs would be good, but I'm also new to this and trying to learn more about it!
Ill check out the link you sent me! Thanks!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey what do you think of Cyprichromis? I hear they do really well, any personal experience?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally have never kept them and I still think your tank is too small for Africans once they reach breeding size however the article below says you can keep a group of 6 Cyprichromis leptomosa (the most popular Cyp) in a 29 gallon tank.

--
Paul
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_leptosoma.php


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I agree, the Calvus do grow really slow tho, I'm looking to upgrade within the year. The Cyprichromis leps would be fry as well. So I would still have time to grow them and then once I upgrade they could finish growing there. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

I've kept calvus with almost every african over the years, from frontosa to cyps to malawis, their relatively compatible but in your case it comes down to a question of tank space. 

Personally i'd probably go with a dither such as rainbows for the color and some movement but if you want to keep it tang, a trio of julies or lelupi should be ok for the meantime. I do like the cyp idea but personally i don't think that's a lot of room even for a small colony.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a group of Chalinochromis in with my calvus and they seem to both mind there own. I have also put in juli ornatus worked alright or even multies worked out good to plus fun to watch.


----------

